# Co-sleeping in twin bed?



## fmajor84 (Feb 24, 2010)

Is it safe to co-sleep in a twin bed? If it isn't, what's a safe alternative? My mother's offered me the wicker bassinet I had as a baby, but I don't know if I can afford to replace the bedding, which is mildewed. I have about $20 to my name right now, so super-cheap options are crucial.


----------



## lalemma (Apr 21, 2009)

In your situation, I would ditch the bedframe and put the mattress directly on the floor, against a wall. That way it'd feel like you had more space, and you could put your baby closer to the edge of the mattress without worrying that it'll tumble off in the middle of the night.

How are you set for space in the sleeping room/area? If you ask around (or look on Freecyle/the free section of Craigslist) someone will definitely have a spare crib or twin mattress you can have. If you have the space, I'd just put them on the floor next to each other to give yourself a bit more space to spread out.

Our family has been traveling a ton since having our baby, so I've done family bed in everything from a full to a king to two fulls pushed together. I'm tall, and my husband is very tall, so the full is a real stretch. But it works. For me, family bed safety is much less about the space available and much more about your level of awareness and some basic safety precautions (don't put the baby where it can roll into a crack/off the bed, don't arrange your comforter in a way where it could cover the baby's face, etc.)

I'm going to PM you - we have a SnuggleNest we used literally five times. If you put the mattress on the floor, you could put the SnuggleNest next to you on the floor until you figure out something else.

Congrats on your little one!


----------



## Shanny2032 (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree that putting it on the floor makes it a lot safer, regardless of mattress size in my opinion. I am single and dd and I sleep on a queen (on the floor) but we recently traveled and had a king in the hotel. What a waste of space! We are snugglers so after 17 months I am pretty sure we could sleep on a crib mattress and be AOK.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

dd and i (7 years old) and i have not known anything but a twin.

we are snugglers. dd cant stand even an inch between us. even now i keep falling off because dd keeps automatically looking for me to put her legs adn lower part of her body on me. that's how she has always slept on me.

from 8 months to about maybe 14 months we put the mattress on the floor but after that we were up again. the cutest thing was dd trying to get off the bed with her butt out first.


----------

